# Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report 6/13



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Fished out of Beulah Bay and worked to the west. Didn't have much luck last night, only one 17" in about 3 hours of fishing. Caught a few smallies to keep my company. I few people I've been talking to claim the Van Hook is starting to heat up. Hopefully this weekend. :beer:


----------

